# Shot an R34 today



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Shot this car today.





































Oh snap its an S14










Comments please.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Clean that dust in photoshop you lazy [email protected]


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

HAHAHAHA, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

OMG WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT CAR!


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Love the front but the back is a bit to NSX for me, stunning pics though!

Bob


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Its an S14 with a 34 convertion.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

WoW!!!! Always wondered about this car....... saw it in some pictures of some autoshow before....


Me like!!!


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

this is all thanks to dino for showing me some new things to explore, thanks dino!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Splumph


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I kinda like it, yet I kinda don't.

Sweet pics tho dude, what camera are you using?


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I like it too. it is done well.

Nigel


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

What external mount are you using? I tried PM'ing Dino about the one he used for his avatar but his box was full 

I've got a StickyPod coming in the post anyday which looks great.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm not sure whether to love it or hate it!

Tis different though and I've gotta respect all the hard work, blood, sweat and tears that probably went into putting it together :smokin:


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Thats insane  But god dam sexc as well  :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics but the car looks a mess ,urgh


----------



## ZedX (Sep 26, 2004)

Thats rancid


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

what a car!!   

respect given 4 all the hard work put into the car. I can appricaite how much effort goes into a project even though people are always doubting!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

IanH said:


> What external mount are you using? I tried PM'ing Dino about the one he used for his avatar but his box was full
> 
> I've got a StickyPod coming in the post anyday which looks great.


You can see what I use on my blog. Just go under "Miscs." section and look for "Warp Speed"

Even if not to everyone's taste (myself included) the owner of this S14 really deserves praise. Done it all by hand himself and got to show it at TAS this year too. It's also one of the nicest cars I've shot so far. The way the lines and chameleon color play with the light is amazing. You can really do what you like with it. Give me a few days and I'll post some pix


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

I getcha Dino - I've currently got a single Suction mount that held my DV cam upto 90mph (with a string leash incase it all went wrong) but I've just got a 3 suction cup mount from www.stickypod.com with a few 6in - 1ft extensions and extra ball-joints.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix, Yukio. Very nicely shot. Although I'm not a fan of the bodywork, you've got to give props for the hard work and clean install. Top stuff.

Cya O!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks a little fishy...

nice but questionable..

car seems to have everything in it.. a bit of veilside R33 kit (rear diffuser section), Callaway C12 on the rear quarter panel (blown out fenders), really weird mirrors.. oh, and it has some R34 in it too 

DAMN.. I JUST LOVE THAT BRIGHT RED CALIPER AND THOSE WHEELS..


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

oh those are porsche calipers by the way.


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

kinda scary.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Much to my surprise*

I think that is absolutely superb.

Complimentary photography does it justice.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

I think it looks horrid... especially the wheels...


----------



## HkTypeR (Sep 12, 2004)

i think it looks gorgeous, maybe a bit max power stylee for some people lol, but i like the lines bit quirky but just about right, i agree that maybe the choice of wheels maybe questionable...


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

hmm I was totaly fooled but then I said to myself why is their only a door handel on the drivers side and non for the passenger. thought the owner didnt want anyone in his car  

Great work I really did think it was a real thing I think its a better kit than anything else on the market


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

It's better than any of our UK "chav" equivalent!

I'd like it better if it was a little less "itty bitty" around the arches and skirts, really loving those wing mirrors though!

Hmmmm.......yeah id have it!


----------

